
Samsung flower vase is also a throwable fire extinguisher - ZeljkoS
https://www.theverge.com/2019/3/28/18285253/samsung-firevase-throwable-fire-extinguisher-south-korean-awareness-campaign
======
tapland
Oh. People have trouble aiming for the root of the fire with extinguishers, I
can't picture a lot of users throwing the vase in a useful spot.

